# MANSFIELD, OH - "Lola" - Sweet young girl in pound



## raysmom (May 22, 2004)

* <span style="color: #000099">LOLA was e-mailed to me to post. She is at the Richland County Dog Shelter in Mansfield, OH.

Lola came in as a stray on 5/23/08 and her Petfinder post says she's an excellent dog and that she does not belong in the shelter.

There's no further information given about her and I do not have any to add. If you'd like to know more about Lola, please contact the shelter at the number given below.

Mansfield, OH is west of Canton, OH, about 80 miles southwest of Cleveland. </span> * 

* <span style="color: #993399">LOLA </span> * 



















http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=10992175

*Lola
Animal: Dog 
Breed: German Shepherd Dog 
Sex: Female 
Age: Young 
Size: Large
ID: 1 5-23 
From: Richland County Dog Warden 

<u>More About Lola </u> 

Fabulous German Shepherd female who came in as a stray on 5/23/08 Excellent dog. Certainly doesn't belong here at the dog pound. Please help her. * 

*Richland County Dog Warden 
810 North Home Rd. 
Mansfield, OH 44906 
Phone: 419-774-5892 or 419-774-5893
[email protected]

Normal shelter hours are from Monday to Friday from 10:00 AM to 6:00 PM. We are closed Sundays & Holidays. WE ARE NOW OPEN SATURDAYS FROM 11:00 AM TO 4:00 PM FOR ADOPTIONS AND SALES. 

$99.00 Adoptions include: License $16.00 - Microchipping $26.50 - 1st Series Vaccinations $26.50 - Adoption Fee $30.00 - Spay or Neuter Voucher. We accept Cash or Checks Only.
*


----------



## Kuklasmom (May 13, 2005)

I can donate to an approved rescue to help with her expenses.

Please send me a PM if help is needed.


----------



## bdanise1 (Jan 25, 2008)

Bump for this sweet face


----------



## daniella5574 (May 2, 2007)

The bottom pic breaks my heart.


----------



## raysmom (May 22, 2004)

<span style="color: #000099"> *Lola's Petfinder post is no longer active and she is not listed on the shelter's site - hopefully she found a great new home!







* </span>


----------

